# Searching for a printer in Iowa/Illinois with Pad Printing or Cylindrical printing capabilities.



## T-Styles (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a carton of blank plastic shaker cups on the way now, and I am looking for someone who can print our logo on them. Preferably in Eastern Iowa/Western Illinois area.


----------



## scottwarren (Jun 25, 2014)

Creative Impact Company in Waterloo IA might be able to. I know the can do mugs, but unsure about plastics. Mandy is a talented artist and might be able to help out

Sent from my SM-G900P using T-Shirt Forums


----------

